# disque dur externe firewire



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2001)

slt a tous j'ai un disque externe de 60g 
je cherche un programme me permetant de le divise en 2 parties
 1 pour sauvegarde et 
1 pour imovie  merci pour les renseignement 
ps programe en francais   seulement  a+

------------------


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Avril 2001)

Outils Disque Dur fourni avec le système de votre Mac, faire une sauvegarde auparavant.

Salutations.


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

en effet pour partitioner ton HD, tu dois le formater au préalable (HFS + conseillé) tu trouveras outil disque dur installé par défaut dans "utilitaires" sur le disque de démarrage de ton mac
sinon fait une recherche avec sherlock pour le localiser
ensuite il te suffit de selectionner le disque que tu souhaites partitioner, et de le diviser en plusieurs parties de facon graphique (ou en saisissant directement les valeurs que tu souhaites attribuer a chaques partitions)

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2001)

slt a tous j'ai un disque externe de 40g FW
je cherche un programme me permetant dela faire monter sur le bureau
quelle est la soluce
merci d'avance


----------



## bengilli (21 Avril 2001)

quelle est la marque de ton HD? n'as tu pas de pilotes a installer depuis un CD fourni avec le disque? en principe mac os 9 ne pose pas de problême a monter automatiquement et sans pilotes des disques formatés dans un format Apple...
Ouvre Outil Disque Dur pour voir si ton HD n'apparait pas et au quel cas tu pourras le formater

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## ficelle (22 Avril 2001)

j'ai acheté un boitier firewire macally livré avec harddisk speedtools de chez http://www.intechusa.com/ 
avec cet utilitaire, on peut initialiser et partionner à volonté.
sinon, quand on a un G3 ou G4, c'est assez vite fait de monter le disque sur la nappe interne pour le preparer, avant de le remettre dans le boitier firewire.
a+


----------



## bengilli (22 Avril 2001)

oki Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais y'a des trucs pas faciles a expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le jumper est un petit connecteur qui se trouve a coté de la nappe (en principe y'a 6 petites broches dont deux sont connectées avec le fameux jumper) il faut le retirer avec une pince a épiler ou un pied de biche pour les vieux disques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en principe il y'a aussi un petit shema sur le disque qui vous explique ca

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## ficelle (22 Avril 2001)

quand on sait demonter un chauffe eau, on ne doit pas avoir trop de probleme pour sortir un dd de son boitier pour le placer temporairement dans un G4 !!!


----------



## bengilli (22 Avril 2001)

oubli dans mon explication : "en slave" veux dire en esclave par rapport au disque d'origine qui est configuré en "maitre"... oh oui fouette moi!!! wwwkkksssshhhhhh!!!! wwwwwkkkkkkksssshhhhhh!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



re- mouahahahhahahahhhahaaha ®

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (23 Avril 2001)

il est quand meme recommandé de partitioner ou de formater son HD avec "Outil Disque Dur" d'Apple (eviter par exemple Hard Disk Tool Kit) 
Pour ce qui est de démonter un disque externe FW pour le monter en IDE, il ne faut pas oublier d'enlever le jumper (a coté de la nappe) pour configurer le disque en slave

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## ficelle (23 Avril 2001)

il ne faut pas oublier d'enlever le jumper, à moins que l'on branche le dd à la place du dvd...


----------



## Gwenhiver (23 Avril 2001)

Euh dites les mecs, c'est le forum Débutants ici, alors

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Pour ce qui est de démonter un disque externe FW pour le monter en IDE, il ne faut pas oublier d'enlever le jumper (a coté de la nappe) pour configurer le disque en slave<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde comprenne

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------

